# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  نظرية الانعدام في الإجراءات الجنائية (في القانون المصري والقانون الكويتي)

## أ.د.غنام محمد غنام

*
نظرية الانعدام في الإجراءات الجنائية
(في القانون المصري والقانون الكويتي)


 الدكتور 
غنام محمد غنام
أستاذ ورئيس قسم القانون الجنائي
كلية الحقوق- جامعة المنصورة

*





جامعة المنصورة

2010 

مقدمة

1- موضوع البحث:
	الانعدام كأحد الأجزية الإجرائية هو موضوع هذه الدراسة التي ترمى إلى تحديد مفهوم الانعدام والتمييز بينه وبين غيره من الإجراءات. وفي هذا البحث ندرس الحالات المختلفة التي يتحقق فيها انعدام الإجراءات وتأثير هذا العوار على الإجراءات بوجه عام والحكم على وجه الخصوص.

وإذا كان للبطلان نصوص قانونية تحدد مفهوم وحالات البطلان أو على الأقل المعيار الذي يهتدي به في إيقاع هذا الجزاء، فإن جزاء الانعدام لا يزال محلاً للنقاش والخلاف. ذلك نظرًا لعدم وجود من النصوص ما يعرفه أو يحدد حالاته أو يصف آثاره.
	ولم تكن هذه الصعوبة لتمنع الباحثين من التعرض لهذا الموضوع بالبحث والتحليل، ولم يكن ذلك ليحول دون أن تشير أحكام المحاكم إلى انعدام الحكم في بعض الحالات وعدم الاكتفاء ببطلانه.

لذا نرى صائبًا من تعرض لجزاء الانعدام ونادى بإعماله- رغم غياب النص- استنادًا إلى القواعد العامة. فالحكم المنعدم- سواء من الناحية المادية لأنه لم يحرر أو من الناحية القانونية لأنه صدر مفتقرًا لمقوماته الأساسية- لا ضير أن نقرر عدم وجوده( ). ولا ضير على المحاكم أن تتجاهله. بل إن من واجبها إعمالاً لحكم القانون الصحيح ألا تعتد به فلا تقر له بحجية الأمر المقضي به عندما تفصل من جديد في موضوع الدعوى ولا تعتد به عند الرغبة في تنفيذه إذا ما سعى به إلى مرحلة التنفيذ من خلال إشكالات التنفيذ.

2- ظهور فكرة الانعدام:
	يتضح على ما سبق بيانه أن فكرة الانعدام ليس لها أصل تشريعى محدد يستند إلى وجود نص تعتمد عليه( ). ومع ذلك فإنها تتردد في بعض الأحكام القضائية. منها ما قضت به محكمة النقض من انعدام اتصال المحكمة بالدعوى وانعدام إجراءات المحاكمة لرفعها ممن لا يملك ذلك قانونًا. في ذلك تقول المحكمة "من المقرر أن الدعوى الجنائية إذا كانت قد أقيمت على المتهم ممن لا يملك رفعها قانونًا وعلى خلاف ما تقضي به المادة (63) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المعدلة بالقانون رقم 121 لسنة 1956، فإن اتصال المحكمة في هذه الحالة بالدعوى يكون معدومًا قانونًا ولا يحق لها أن تتعرض لموضوعها، فإن هي فعلت كان حكمها وما بني عليه من إجراءات معدوم الأثر. ولا تملك المحكمة الاستئنافية عند رفع الأمر إليها أن تتصدى لموضوع الدعوى باعتبار أن باب المحكمة موصود دونها"( ).

3- أهمية الموضوع:
	ترجع أهمية الموضوع العلمية إلى قلة الدراسات التي كرست لهذه الفكرة، الأمر الذي يدعونا إلى النظر إليه باهتمام لسد العجز في المكتبة العربية بخصوص هذا الجانب.
	أما أهمية هذا الموضوع من الناحية العملية فهي لا تخفي على القارئ. ذلك أنه يتعلق بجزاء شديد من الجزاءات الإجرائية يصل إلى حد انعدام الحكم أي إهدار كل حجية له. وهو الأمر الذي يمثل خطورة واضحة لما لحجية الأحكام من قدسية وصلت إلى حد أنها اعتبرت أسمى من النظام العام نفسه( ). لذا فإنه ليس من السهل المغامرة بالإسراع في القول بتوافر حالة من حالات الانعدام في الإجراءات أثرت في الحكم ووصلت به إلى درجة الانعدام.
	كما يكتسب الموضوع أهمية خاصة إذا ما لوحظ أن مجال إعماله لا يقتصر على مجال الأحكام الجنائية، بل إنه يتعدى ذلك إلى مجال الدعاوى المدنية. صحيح أن قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية يشترك في كثير من الأحكام مع قانون الإجراءات الجزائية، الأمر الذي حدا بنا إلى إجراء هذه الدراسة مقارنة بأحكام قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية.

4- خطة الدراسة:
	نتناول موضوع الانعدام من خلال خطة تقوم على تحديد مفهوم الانعدام والتمييز بينه وبين غيره من الأجزية الإجرائية. ثم نتتبع نصوص القانون- الإجراءات والمرافعات- ونقلب في أحكام القضاء المصري والكويتي لنقتفي أي أثر للانعدام في أحكام المحاكم. ومن الطبيعي بعدئذ أن نعين الآثار التي تترتب على الانعدام. وأخيرًا كان من الضروري تحديد الوسائل القانونية التي نصل بها إلى تقرير الانعدام.

5- تقسيم:
	نخصص لدراسة هذا البحث الأبواب الثلاثة التالية:

الباب الأول- مفهوم الانعدام.

الباب الثاني- حالات الانعدام.

الباب الثالث- تقرير الانعدام.


الباب الأول
مفهوم الانعدام وتمييزه 
عن غير من الجزاءات الإجرائية

	6- ما المقصود بالانعدام وما هي خصائصه؟ ذلك هو التساؤل الذي خصص هذا المبحث للإجابة عليه. فيه نعرض أولاً لتحديد مفهوم الانعدام (في فصل أول) ثم نميزه عن غيره من الجزاءات الإجرائية (في فصل ثان).

الفصل الأول

مفهوم الانعدام


7- الانعدام هو عدم الوجود القانوني:
	     يعرف الانعدام بأنه "عيب جسيم يمثل أهدارا للعدالة على نحو يفقد الحكم وظيفته وبه تتزعزع قرينة الصحة التي تلازمه ، بأن يكون الخطأ الذي شاب الحكم ثمرة غلط فاضح يكشف بذاته عن أمره ويقلب ميزان العدالة على نحو لا تستقيم معه سوى بصدور حكم يعيد الأمور إلى نصابها الصحيح"( ).     

       فالانعدام عدم وجود الإجراء من الوجهة القانونية. فالإجراء حتى وإن كان موجودًا من الوجهة المادية، فإنه يعتبر هو والعدم سواء من الناحية القانونية( ).
	وفي ذلك يختلف عدم الوجود عن عدم الصحة، فالإجراء الباطل إجراء موجود من الوجهة القانونية ولكنه غير صالح لإنتاج آثاره القانونية( ).

      لذلك قُضي بعدم توافر الانعدام في حالة الخطأ في تطبيق القانون أو تفسيره( )، ولا في حالة التمسك بالدفع بعدم الاختصاص ( )، ولا في حالة عدم رد المحكمة على الدفع بعدم دستورية نص معين في القانون أو اللائحة ( )، ولا في حالة تتعلق بسلطة المحكمة في تكوين عقيدتها( ). 

8- فكرة التمييز بين عدم الوجود وعدم الصحة:
	التفرقة بين عدم الوجود وعدم الصحة ليست أمرًا غريبًا في مجال القانون. فالمجني عليه في جرائم العرض والحياء إذا كان سنه يقل عن سن التمييز، فإن إراداته تعتبر معدومة. وكذلك الأمر إذا كان هذا المجني عليه مصابًا بعاهة في العقل أو واقعًا تحت إكراه مادي( ).

أما إذا كان مميزًا عاقلاً غير واقع تحت إكراه مادي، فإن إرادته موجودة ولكنها غير صحيحة بحيث يختلف وصف التجريم إذا كان المجني عليه راضيًا بالفعل ولكن عمره لم يكتمل 18 عاما في القانون المصري  (21 عامًا في القانون الكويتي). فأصل الإرادة موجود ولكنها إرادة غير صحيحة أي إرادة فاسدة لا يعتبرها القانون إرادة مكتملة، ولكنه مع ذلك لم يغفل حقيقة أنها إرادة موجودة وقائمة فرتب عليها آثارًا تتعلق بوصف التجريم( ). فإذا كانت المجني عليها يقل عمرها عن 7 سنوات أو كانت مصابة بعاهة في العقل أو كانت واقعة تحت تأثير إكراه، فإن جريمة المواقعة بقوة أو تهديد هي التي تقوم (مادة 267عقوبات مصري). أما إذا كان عمرها يزيد على7 سنوات وكانت غير مصابة بعاهة في العقل وغير واقعة تحت تأثير إكراه وكانت راضية بالفعل فإن جريمة المواقعة بالرضاء تقع إذا لم يكن عمر المجني عليها لم يكتمل 18 عامًا (مادة 269 عقوبات).

فالإرادة موجودة وغير منعدمة في المرحلة السنية بين 7 سنوات و18 سنة في القانون المصري ( 15 عامًا و21 عامًا في القانون الكويتي)  بالنسبة لجريمة المواقعة ولكنها إرادة غير صحيحة مع ذلك. وآية ذلك أن المشرع الكويتي اعتبر الأنثى في هذه المرحلة من عمرها مجنيًا عليها وليست فاعلة أو شريكة في الجريمة. أما القانون المصري فقد اعتد بإرادة الأنثى إذا كانت مميزة  ولم تبلغ من العمر 18 سنة في خصوص جريمة المواقعة. فلا تقع هذه الجريمة مادام الرضاء متوافرًا وصحيحًا أي كان الرضاء موجودًا وكذلك كان صادرًا دون وجود عيب يؤثر في صحته كالإكراه المعنوي( ). بيد أنه وإن كان هذا الرضاء يعتد به في إنتاج آثاره القانونية كاملة بالنسبة لانتفاء جريمة المواقعة في القانون المصري، فإن ذلك لا يحول دون مساءلة المتهم عن جريمة هتك العرض بالرضاء. هذه الجريمة لا يعتد بالرضاء الكامل فيها إلا إذا كان صادرًا من مجني عليه (أو عليها) وقد تجاوز عمره 18 عامًا (مادة 269 عقوبات)( ).

وما يقال عن جريمة المواقعة وهتك العرض يقال أيضًا عن جريمة الخطف، حيث إن القانون المصري بين الخطف بقوة أو تهديد أو تحايل لطفل أو أنثى (حيث تنعدم الإرادة) وبين الخطف بغير قوة أو تهديد أو تحايل أي برضاء المجني عليه إذا لم يبلغ من العمر 16 سنة فإرادته موجودة ولكنها فاسدة. كما يميز الكويتي بين الخطف بقوة أو تهديد أو حيلة حيث تنعدم الإرادة كلية (مادة 179 جزاء) والخطف بدون قوة أو تهديد أو حيلة حيث توجد الإرادة ولكنها غير صحيحة من الوجهة القانونية (مادة 178/2). في هذه الجريمة الأخيرة التي تقل فيها العقوبة بشكل واضح عن الجريمة الأولى- يرتضى المجني عليه بالانتقال مع المتهم. ولكنه بسبب صغر عمره- الذي يقل عن 18 سنة، يعاقب المشرع الكويتي المتهم عن هذا الفعل، لأنه يعتبر إرادة المجني عليه غير صحيحة من الوجهة القانونية، وإن كانت قائمة( ).

9- انعدام الإجراء وانعدام الرابطة الإجرائية:
	قد يرد الانعدام على إجراء معين وقد يرد على الرابطة الإجرائية بأكملها. فإذا كان هذا الإجراء مخالفًا لشرط من شروط وجوده القانوني كان هذا الإجراء منعدمًا.
	وقد يرد الانعدام على الرابطة الإجرائية بأكملها فلا تقوم الخصومة مثلاً أو لا تتصل المحكمة بالدعوى أو يكون الحكم منعدمًا. ويقصر البعض الانعدام على هذه الحالة وهي حالة انعدام الرابطة الإجرائية بأكملها، ويعتبر الإجراء الواحد باطلاً وليس منعدمًا( ). ولا نرى ما يستوجب التمييز بين الإجراء المنفرد وبين الرابطة الإجرائية بأكملها. فالانعدام كما قد يلحق بالرابطة الإجرائية بأكملها فإنه قد يقتصر على إجراء معين دون أن يمتد إلى كافة عناصر الرابطة الإجرائية.

10- الخلط بين الانعدام والبطلان في القانون المدني:
	على الرغم من أن القانون المدني لم يكرس نظامًا قانونيا مستقلاً للانعدام ومختلفًا عن الإبطال والقابلية للإبطال، إلا أن هناك إشارات للانعدام نجدها في بعض أحكام القضاء.
	من ذلك أن محكمة التمييز الكويتية قضت- في خصوص اعتبار الشكل ركنًا في بعض التصرفات- بأن "بطلان التصرف لعدم استيفاء الشكل في العقود الشكلية أو لسبب آخر، يعدم العقد أصلاً ولا ينتج أثره من وقت نشوئه"( ).
	ويلاحظ أن الحكم السابق بدأ مرتبًا أثر "البطلان" وانتهي إلى القول بأن ذلك "يعدم العقد أصلاً". الأمر الذي يدعو إلى القول بقيام خلط بين فكرة الانعدام وفكرة البطلان.

فالقانون المدني لم يسلم من الخلط بين فكرتي الانعدام والبطلان وبصفة خاصة فيما يتعلق بالتعاقد. فعلى الرغم من الاختلاف بين الإرادة المنعدمة والإرادة الفاسدة في التعاقد فإن الجزاء المقرر لكليهما واحد، وهو بطلان التعاقد. فلا توجد تفرقة كانت واجبة بين انعدام وبطلان العقد.

فالإرادة عند التعاقد منعدمة في حالة الإكراه المادي على خلاف الإكراه المعنوي التي توجد فيه إرادة ولكن ورد عليها ما يشوب صحتها، فهي فاسدة فقط.
	وكان مؤدى ذلك وجوب التفرقة بين العقد الذي يتم تحت تأثير الإكراه المادي والعقد الذي يقوم تحت تأثير الإكراه المعنوي أو الغلط أو التدليس. فالعقد في الحالة الأولى منعدم لافتقاره إلى ركن من أركانه ينتفي هذا العقد بانتفائه. أما في حالة الإكراه المعنوي أو الغلط أو التدليس فإن العقد يقوم ما قامات الإرادة ولكن يشوبه عيب القابلية للبطلان.

وكان من اللازم إخضاع حالة انعدام التعاقد إلى قواعد مستقلة من حيث السلطة التي تقرر هذا الانعدام والمدد التي يخضع لتقريرها وصاحب الحق في التمسك بهذا الانعدام. كما كان من اللازم المغايرة في الحكم بين انعدام العقد وبطلانه وإخضاع هذا البطلان لنظام قانوني مختلف عن الانعدام وهو النظام الحالي للقابلية للإبطال من حيث تحديده بمدة معينة لتقرير البطلان وإجراءات تقرير هذا البطلان والآثار القانونية التي تترتب عند تقريره.
	بيد إن القانون المدني لم يكرس التفرقة بين الانعدام والبطلان وأقام التسوية بين الفكرتين مقررًا نظامًا قانونيًا واحدًا لهما. فعدم توافر ركن في العقد مثل ركن الرضاء يتعادل من حيث الأثر مع وجود هذا الركن وقد اعتوره ما يشوب صحته فقط، كأن يتوافر الرضاء بالتعاقد ولكن كان صادرًا تحت تأثير الإكراه المعنوي أو الغلط أو التدليس.

11- الخلط بين الانعدام والبطلان في القانون العام:
	لم يسلم القانون العام من الخلط بين فكرة الانعدام والبطلان في المجالات التي عرضت فيها هاتان الفكرتان وأهمها مجال القرارات الإدارية. فهل هناك فارق بين القرار الباطل والقرار المنعدم من حيث الطبيعة والجوهر؟ وإذا وجد هذا الفارق، فما هي الآثار التي تترتب على انعدام القرار والتي تتميز عن حالة القرار الباطل؟

اتجه فقه القانون العام إلى أن القرار المنعدم يختلف عن القرار الباطل وأن أهم حالات القرار المنعدم هي صدور هذا القرار من موظف مغتصب للسلطة( ). ويختلف ذلك عن صدور القرار من موظف ولكن بالإخلال لقواعد اختصاصه الداخلي.
	ويجد الرأي السابق صدى له في أحكام القضاء الفرنسي التي تعتبر منعدمًا القرار الصادر من غير موظف عند صدوره إما لأن مصدر القرار لم يكن معينًا في الوظيفة أو أنه قد زالت صفته( ).
	ولا يعني ذلك أن انعدام القرار الإداري يقتصر على حالة صدور القرار من غير موظف، بل إنه يمتد ليشمل صدور القرار من موظف ولكن بشكل يخل إخلالاً جسيمًا بقواعد الاختصاص والذي يرقى إلى درجة غصب السلطة( ). لذا فقد ظهرت في أحكام القضاء الإداري تفرقة بين المخالفة الجسيمة لقواعد الاختصاص والمخالفة البسيطة لتلك القواعد حيث يشوب القرار آفة الانعدام في الحالة الأولى بينما يقتصر الأمر على البطلان في الحالة الثانية.

في ذلك قضت المحكمة الإدارية بأن تصدى إحدى مجالس التأديب العادية لنظر مخالفة مالية وإصداره قرارًا فيها يعتبر غصبًا جسيمًا للسلطة. هذا العيب ينحدر بالقرار الإداري إلى منازل الانعدام وبالتالي  يصبح عملاً ماديًا( ).
	في ذلك قضي بأنه "يتعين اعتبار قرار مجلس التأديب الصادر في.. كأن لم يكن لأنه عديم الأثر قانونًا ولا تلحقه حصانة ما. ذلك لأن هذا العيب الذي اعتور قرار مجلس التأديب العادي لا يجعله مشوبًا بمجرد عيب عادي من عيوب عدم الاختصاص مما يعيبه ويجعله فقط قابلاً للإلغاء مع اعتباره قائمًا قانونًا على أن يقضى بإلغائه، وإنما هو عيب ينهض إلى حد اغتصاب السلطة الذي ينزل بقرار ذلك المجلس إلى جعله مجرد فعل مادي لا تلحقه حصانة ولا يطهره فوات ميعاد الطعن فيه"( ).

كما قضت المحكمة الإدارية العليا بأن انتزاع مجلس التأديب ولاية جماعة كبار العلماء في محاكمة عالم من علماء الأزهر لفعل نسب إليه هو في حقيقته وجوهره مما تملك هذه الجماعة وحدها ولاية الحكم فيه. هذا العيب الذي اعتور القرار لا يجعله مشوبًا بمجرد عيب عادي من عيوب الاختصاص مما يعيبه ويجعله قابلاً للإلغاء مع اعتباره قائمًا قانونًا إلى أن يقضي بإلغائه. بل إنه عيب ينهض إلى حد اغتصاب السلطة التي ينزل بالقرار إلى جعله مجرد فعل مادي عديم الأثر قانونًا( ) فقد أصبح من المقرر أن "القرار يفقد طبيعته الإدارية ويتحول إلى مجرد عمل مادي إذا كان معيبًا بعيب خطير صارخ لا يخطئه أحد وبخاصة إذا كان هذا العيب هو غصب السلطة في الاختصاص بإصداره"( ).
	ويصح القول إن الإجماع ينعقد على أن القرار الإداري منعدم عند صدوره من غير موظف، الأمر الذي تماثل مع صدوره غصبًا للاختصاص. فالقرار عندئذ هو أقرب إلى الأعمال المادية منه إلى الأعمال القانونية( ).

ويقيم الفقه هذا التماثل بين المخالفة الجسيمة للاختصاص وغصب الاختصاص، ذلك أن الغصب لا يعدو أن يكون مخالفة جسيمة لقواعد الاختصاص( ).

وقد طبقت محكمة النقض هذه الفكرة وانتهت إلى انعدام قرار الحاكم العسكري بإلغاء حكم محكمة أمن الدولة طوارئ. وقد عول حكم النقض على فكرة غصب السلطة. ذلك أنه إذا اغتصبت السلطة الإدارية اختصاص جهة قضائية كان قرارها منعمًا. لذا قضى بأنه "من المقرر أن القرار الإداري إذا فصل في منازعة لا يملك الفصل فيها فإنه يكون قد اغتصب بذلك سلطة القضاء ويكون قراره في هذا الشأن معدومًا لا أثر له، وإذا كان الحكم الصادر في 23/4/1977 بإدانة الطاعن هو حكم صادر من محكمة جنايات عادية، ولا يغير من ذلك ما ورد بصدر محضره إضافة عبارة "أمن دولة عسكرية" إلى اسم محكمة الجنايات إذ فضلا عن مخالفته لحقيقة الواقع فإنه لا يعدو أن يكون خطأ ماديًا. من ثم فهو لا يخضع لإجراءات التصديق المنصوص عليها في مواد القانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958 المشار إليها، ويكون بالتالي أمر نائب الحاكم العسكري العام الصادر في 4/5/1978 بإلغاء الحكم المذكور وإعادة نظر الدعوى بعد صدور الحكم الصادر في 23/4/1977، وذلك إعمالاً للمادة 454 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية"().

	وإذا تعدى الأمر ركن الاختصاص إلى الأركان الأخرى المكونة للقرار الإداري وهي المحل والسبب، فإن الأمر لا يثير غموضًا، حيث إن الأمر ينحصر في البطلان، إن توافرت شروطه. ولا محل للحديث عن الانعدام.
	يترتب على وجوب التمييز بين القرار المنعدم والقرار الباطل نتائج هامة، منها: أنه يجوز سحب القرار المنعدم في أي وقت، وأن القرار المنعدم غير قابل للتصحيح، كما أن القرار المنعدم لا يتحصن من الإلغاء بمضي المدة( ).

يضاف إلى ذلك أن الأفراد لا يسألون عن جريمة مقاومة السلطات عند رفضهم تنفيذ القرار المنعدم، على خلاف الأمر بالنسبة للقرار الباطل. وأخيرًا تختص المحاكم العادية دون الإدارية بنظر القرارات الإدارية المنعدمة والتي تشكل مجرد اعتداء مادي( ).
	وقد أقامت محكمة التمييز الكويتية التفرقة بين انعدام القرار الإداري وبطلانه بقولها: "من المقرر أن القرار الإداري المعدوم هو ما لحقه عيب مفرط في الجسامة بحيث يجرده من صفته كقرار إداري وينحدر به إلى مرتبة العمل المادي البحت. أما إذا كان العيب الذي يشوب القرار مجرد مخالفته القانون فإنه يصمه بالبطلان ولا ينحدر به إلى الانعدام، طالما أنه ليس منعدم المحل. والقرار الإداري المعدوم لانطوائه على عيب اغتصاب السلطة هو المشوب بعيب الاختصاص الجسيم كأن يصدر من سلطة لا تمت بصلة إطلاقًا للسلطة التي اعتدت على اختصاصها فيصبح القرار بذلك عملاً عاديًا متجردًا من كيانه ومن صفته الإدارية. أما إذا كان عيب الاختصاص غير جسيم فلا يؤدى ذلك لانعدام القرار الإداري وإن جاز اعتباره باطلاً"( ).
	ولم يقتصر الاضطراب على حالات الانعدام والبطلان بالنسبة للقرار الإداري، ولكن الأمر تعدى ذلك إلى تحديد النتائج المترتبة على الانعدام وتلك التي يخلفها البطلان. ذلك أنه يجوز الإشكال في تنفيذ القرار الباطل بعد مضي مدة الطعن فيه وتحصنه ولا يقتصر ذلك على القرار المنعدم( ). كما أن مجلس الدولة يحكم بإلغاء القرار المنعدم ولا يكتفي بتقرير انعدامه كما كانت تقتضي طبيعة الأمور. وهو في ذلك يعامل القرار المنعدم على قدم المساواة مع القرار الباطل( ).
	يضاف إلى ذلك حقيقة أن الأفراد مخاطبون بتنفيذ أوامر السلطات العامة ولا محل للمحاجة بأنها قرارات منعدمة.

ويقلل من الوضوح بين الفكرتين أن أحكامًا للقضاء الإداري تستخدم تعبير القرار الباطل أحيانًا بدلاً من تعبير "القرار المنعدم"( ). وتقضى أحكام أخرى بأن القرار باطل بطلانًا أصليًا لتعبيرها عن الانعدام. ويثير هذا بالطبع اضطرابًا في التمييز بين الانعدام والبطلان في مجال القرارات الإدارية( ).

12- خلط بين الانعدام والبطلان في الإجراءات الجزائية:
	امتد عدم الوضوح في التفرقة بين الانعدام والبطلان إلى الإجراءات الجزائية. فقد أفرد قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري الفصل الثاني عشر من الباب الثاني منه لبيان أحكام البطلان، فقد جاء عنوانه "في أوجه البطلان". ويلاحظ أن المشرع المصري لم يستخدم هو الآخر مصطلح "الانعدام"، وفي حين لم يستعمل قانون الإجراءات الجزائية بالكويت اصطلاح "الانعدام" فإنه أشار إلى البطلان في المادة (146) منه بقوله "إذا تبين للمحكمة أن إجراء من إجراءات الدعوى أو التحقيق به عيب جوهري، فلها أن تأمر ببطلانه أو بإرادته أو أن تقضي بتصحيح العيب الذي لحقه كلما كان ذلك ممكنًا. ولا يجوز الحكم ببطلان الإجراء إذا لم يترتب على العيب الذي لحقه أي ضرر بمصلحة العدالة أو الخصوم..." أما قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري فقد أفرد الفصل الثاني عشر من الباب الثاني منه لبيان أحكام البطلان، فقد جاء عنوانه "في أوجه البطلان". ويلاحظ أن المشرع المصري لم يستخدم هو الآخر مصطلح "الانعدام".
	لكن عدم التصريح بفكرة الانعدام لا يعنى عدم وجودها في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، مادامت تجد سندًا لها من القواعد العامة. هذه القواعد قد أحالت عليها كثير من الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم. فكثير من الأحكام عبرت عن نظرية الانعدام بتعبيرات مختلفة، منها قولها إن الحكم هو والعدم سواء أو أن الحكم يعتبر منعدمًا، أو أنه يعتبر كأن لم يكن.
	ومع ذلك فإن الأصل القضائي لنظرية انعدام العمل الإجرائي لم يجعلها تسلم من الغموض في بعض جوانبها ومن الاضطراب في جوانب أخرى.

	فمن ناحية تحديد مفهوم الانعدام والتمييز بينه وبين البطلان، نجد أحكامًا تعبر عن الفكرتين باعتبارهما مترادفتين، فتقضي بأن إجراء معينًا باطل وأنه هو والعدم سواء. من ذلك أن محكمة النقض قضت بأن اتصال المحكمة بالدعوى عند رفعها ممن لا يملك رفعها قانونًا "يكون معدومًا قانونًا"( ). ثم تقول المحكمة بأنه "لا تملك المحكمة الاستئنافية عند رفع الأمر إليها أن تتصدى لموضوع الدعوى وتفضل فيه، بل يتعين عليها أن تقصر حكمها على القضاء ببطلان الحكم المستأنف وبعدم قبول الدعوى"( ).
	وليس من النادر أن نجد أحكامًا تجعل البطلان المطلق مرادفًا للانعدام، فتقضي بأن إجراءً معينًا منعدم لأنه باطل بطلانًا مطلقًا لتعلقه بالنظام العام. من ذلك أن محكمة النقض عندما قضت بانعدام اتصال المحكمة بالدعوى لرفعها من غير ذي صفة رتبت على ذلك أن "بطلان الحكم لهذا السبب متعلق بالنظام العام لاتصاله بشرط أصيل لازم لتحريك الدعوى الجنائية ولصحة اتصال المحكمة بالواقعة"( ).

ومن ناحية تقرير الانعدام لم تجمع الأحكام القضائية على أن الحكم الجنائي المنعدم بهذه الصفة لا يحتاج إلى حكم يقرر انعدامه. بل على العكس من ذلك نجد من الأحكام ما يؤكد على أن الحكم المنعدم لابد من الطعن عليه وصدور حكم آخر يقرر انعدامه( ). وبالتالي فإنه من هذه الناحية أيضًا يضطرب التمييز بين الانعدام والبطلان، فتسوى المحاكم بين الفكرتين على الرغم من اختلافهما في الطبيعة والجوهر فيما يتعلق بضرورة الطعن على الحكم لتقرير بطلانه أو انعدامه.
	وفيما يتعلق بالنتائج القانونية التي تترتب على تقرير الانعدام فإن كثيرًا من الأحكام القضائية تقيم التسوية بين البطلان والانعدام. فكلاهما يرتب عدم الاعتداد بالإجراء المشوب بالبطلان أو الانعدام في ترتيب الآثار القانونية التي عادة ما يرتبها هذا الإجراء لو كان صحيحًا.

هذا التمييز بين الانعدام والبطلان كان يقتضى إعفاء الطاعن- في حالة الإجراء المنعدم- من مهلة الطعن في الحم استنادًا على فكرة الانعدام وتمييزًا له عن البطلان. هذا التحرر من ميعاد الطعن لم يتقرر بع كمبدأ قانوني مستقر.

الهوامش:
( ) د. أحمد فتحي سرور، الوسيط في شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، دار النهضة العربية، 1993، ص298.
( ) د. أحمد فتحي سرور، نظرية البطلان في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية رسالة القاهرة 1959، ص174.
( ) نقض 6 فبراير سنة 1977 مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض، س28، رقم 40،ص184؛ انظر في نفس المعنى أيضًا: نقض 7 يناير سنة 1973، س24، رقم9، ص36؛ نقض 13 مارس سنة 1972، س23، رقم 85، ص384؛ نقض 8 يونيه سنة 1970، س21، رقم 201، ص855؛ نقض 15 فبراير سنة 1966، س17، رقم 27، ص125؛ نقض أول مارس سنة 1965، س16، رقم 39، ص179.
( ) نقض 26 أبريل سنة 1960، مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض، س11، ص380.
(  ) إدارية عليا 21/1/ 2006، الطعن رقم 7318 س 49 قضائية عليا، الدائرة الأولى.
( ) د. أحمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص295.
( ) د. عبد الرءوف مهدي، شرح القواعد العامة للإجراءات الجنائية، ، مطابع روز اليوسف ،طبعة 2008 ص 183؛ د. فتحي والى، نظرية البطلان في قانون المرافعات، رسالة دكتوراه، القاهرة، 1959، ص461.
(  ) إدارية عليا 24/3/ 2007 ، الطعن رقم 3442س 48 ق عليا ، الدائرة الأولى؛ المحكمة الإدارية العليا – الدائرة الأولى – موضوع – الطعن رقم 14381 لسنة 52 ق – جلسة 10/1/2009.  
(  ) إدارية عليا 21/1/2006 ، الطعن رقم 372 لسنة 50 ق، الدائرة الأولى؛ 
(  ) إدارية عليا 22/1/ 2006 الطعن رقم 581 لسنة 50 ق عليا ،  الدائرة السادسة.
(  ) إدارية عليا 3/2/ 2007 ، الطعن رقم 1164 لسنة 48 ق عليا، الدائرة الأولى عليا.
( ) د. محمود نجيب حسني، شرح قانون العقوبات "القسم الخاص"، دار النهضة العربية، 1988، ص536.
( ) د. غنام محمد غنام، جرائم العرض والحياء والزنا في القانون الكويتي، دار السلاسل، 1995، ص5.
( ) د. محمود نجيب حسني، شرح قانون العقوبات- القسم الخاص، المرجع السابق، ص537.
( ) د. محمود محمود مصطفي، شرح قانون العقوبات "القسم الخاص"، دار النهضة العربية، 1984، ص307.
( ) د. غنام محمد غنام، جريمة الخطف في القانون الكويتي، مجلة الحقوق (جامعة الكويت) يونيو 1997، س21، عدد2، ص44.
( ) د. مأمون محمد سلامة، الإجراءات الجنائية في التشريع المصري، دار النهضة العربية، 1992، ص360.
( ) طعن رقم 11/5/1975 تجاري، جلسة 19/6/1976، مجموعة القواعد القانونية (الكويت) حتى 1979، ص81.
( ) مشار إليها في د. طعيمة الجرف، مبدأ المشروعية وضوابط خضوع الدولة للقانون، دار النهضة العربية، سنة 1976، ص220.
( ) مشار إليها في د. طعيمة الجرف، مبدأ المشروعية، المرجع السابق، ص227.
( ) د. إبراهيم محمد علي، نظرية الاعتداء المادي 1194، ص33، 122، 248.
( ) جلسة 9 فبراير سنة 1963 المحكمة الإدارية العليا، مجموعة المبادئ القانونية س8، رقم 60، ص668.
( ) جلسة 9 فبراير سنة 1963 سابقة الذكر.
( ) جلسة 14 مايو سنة 1956، إدارية عليا السنة الأولى، ص380.
( ) محكمة القضاء الإداري 1/3/1973، القضية رقم 1659، س24ق، مجموعة أحكام المحكمة، س2، ص49.
( ) د. رمزي طه الشاعر، تدرج البطلان في القرارات الإدارية، دار النهضة العربية 1968، ص37، د. إبراهيم محمد علي، نظرية الاعتداء المادي 1994، ص33، 122، 248.
( ) د. رمزي طه الشاعر، قواعد الاختصاص المتعلق بالولاية، مجلة القضاة، مصر، يناير- يونيه 1986، ص52.
( ) نقض 30 أكتوبر 1980، مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض، س31، ص941.
( ) د. طعيمة الجرف، مبدأ المشروعية وضوابط خضوع الدولة للقانون، المرجع السابق، ص187.
( ) د. رمزي طه الشاعر، المرجع السابق، ص392؛ د. إبراهيم محمد على، المرجع السابق، ص280. ويرى البعض أن القرار المنعدم هو نوع من القرارات الباطلة ومن ثم تختص المحاكم الإدارية بنظره. راجع في ذلك، د. رمزي طه الشاعر، المرجع السابق، ص342.
( ) طعن رقم 127/89 تجاري، جلسة 12/11/1989، مجموعة القواعد القانونية، يونيو 1996، ص681.
( ) د. محمود كبيش "الإشكالات في تنفيذ الأحكام الجنائية" دار الفكر العربي، 1990، ص136.
( ) د. طعيمة الجرف، المرجع السابق، ص187.
( ) د. إبراهيم محمد على، المرجع السابق، ص256.
( ) د. إراهيم محمد على، المرجع السابق، ص257.
( ) نقض 6 فبراير سنة 1977، مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض، س28، رقم 40، ص184.
( ) نقض 6 فبراير سنة 1977 سبقت الإشارة إليه.
( ) نقض 6 فبراير سنة 1972 سبقت الإشارة إليه.
( ) انظر لاحقًا رقم 105.

----------

